
Ask HN: What are the cheapest hosting provider? - p__
I am learning web development, and building a web app using Flask. What are the cheapest options available to host web apps online for practice purpose?
======
laszlokorte
I like uberspace. First month is free and you can chose yourself how much you
want to pay per month. 5€ per month is the suggested fee but you can pay as
little as 1€.

you get full ssh access and can do almost whatever you like.

------
rabbitsfoot8
I built [https://tiiny.host](https://tiiny.host). might find the useful.
There's also Vercel & Netlify

------
zumachase
We use OVH and Hetzner in production. Huge fans of both.

------
schwartzworld
heroku has a free tier. if you're separating frontend from backend you can
host the frontend on netlify for free

------
cerberusss
I like Scaleway.

